
Can We Finally Stop Talking About ‘Male’ and ‘Female’ Brains? - d4ft
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/03/opinion/male-female-brains-mosaic.html
======
throwaway5250
Garbage. Here, have this: [https://quillette.com/2018/11/30/the-new-evolution-
deniers/](https://quillette.com/2018/11/30/the-new-evolution-deniers/)

------
_Schizotypy
Oh no of course, the sex hormones have absolutely 0 effect on the brain. None
at all.

